# Storing Butane Lighters



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Butane lighters will eventually leak and become worthless. Here's a (theoretical) way to store them so they last longer. Please note that I haven't tried this (because I don't rely on disposable lighters) but it should work...

Put a small canning jar, seal, and band in the refrigerator until they get cold, then slowly take them out, add your lighters, and seal them tight. That's it, yer done.

The idea here is that when the jar gets to room temperature, the air inside will expand. This will put the contents under a little pressure. As long as the pressure outside of the lighter is higher than the pressure inside of the lighter, it can't leak. In fact, the higher pressure outside should actually force the valve to seat more firmly.

Even if the lighters do leak a little, they should stop as soon as the pressures equalize. The lighters inside should remain usable as long as your container can hold the pressure, which should be a very long time. If you ever need to open the container and remove a lighter, just repeat the process with the remaining ones.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Maybe, but what is the internal pressure of a butane lighter? Think I will stick with my zippo's


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Matches


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Butane lighters will eventually leak and become worthless. Here's a (theoretical) way to store them so they last longer. Please note that I haven't tried this (because I don't rely on disposable lighters) but it should work...
> 
> Put a small canning jar, seal, and band in the refrigerator until they get cold, then slowly take them out, add your lighters, and seal them tight. That's it, yer done.
> 
> ...


Didn't you just post a rant a week or so ago about not needing to know 342 different ways to start a fire?  I can see this thread quickly devolving into a discussion on all the different ways to start a fire again. 

Oh, by the way, storing disposable lighters under pressure does sound like a workable idea though. Good thinkin'!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tip ill try it out!!!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It sounds possible and should reduce leakage if the jar of lighters was frozen, since the boiling point of butane is just below freezing F


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Matches


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

A Bic lighter can be invaluable. If not to you, then to someone else as a gift, for barter, etc. Thanks for the tip. I also don't know if it would work or not but you got me thinking. What about vacuum sealing them in a bag?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The general idea here is to keep them in a container that would hold pressure. At some point, the pressure inside the lighter and the pressure inside the container would equalize, preventing further leakage. As long as a vacuum bag would hold the pressure, I don't see why it wouldn't work except that the vacuum might cause some leakage early on.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> It sounds possible and should reduce leakage if the jar of lighters was frozen, since the boiling point of butane is just below freezing F


 If that is true then just the cold would prevent any leakage. No pressure No leakage
BTW nice post


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a bunch of butane lighters stored for a long time and I couldn't get but about a third to work. The problem wasn't with the butane leaking out but the flints corrode or swell and get stuck and no matter what I tried I couldn't free them.


----------



## mconard (Nov 17, 2013)

In thinking about shelf life, safety, and reliability- I need some opinions: Since having one Zippo and a bottle or two of refill fluid takes up less room AND lasts longer, doesn't it make more sense to have a filled Zippo in one's EDC kit and a bottle of refill fluid in your BOB (with maybe a spare flint or two as well?)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds like a sound idea but, I have found or stored Bics (only) and have never found one out of gas that I hadnt ran it out by myself.seems like other butane lighters are useless.we also keep on hand bic sparkies,the long lighters for fireplace/bbq lighting,I used one the other day that was in the package for at least 3 years.and you could see that the level was still high in the reservoir.also, zippos,matches and other goods are kept by us as well.


----------

